# Bridging Actiontec GT701C



## DarkenSX (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi I was wondering How i put my modem in bridge mode i cant seem to find info anywhere online how to do so im using verizon dsl if you need any info plz let me know and ill try to provide it


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

That gateway should require Verizon FIOS Setup to configure it. The default user name is admin and the default password is password.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the GT701C is a DSL modem, not a FiOS compatible modem, so it doesn't require FiOS! :smile:


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

The GT701C is FIOS compatable when provided by Verizon. It says so here.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

The GT701C is FIOS compatible when provided by Verizon. It says so here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

zerofire said:


> The GT701C is FIOS compatible when provided by Verizon. It says so here.


Just because one site has no idea what they're talking about, that doesn't make it true. 

If you look at the Actiontec GT701C specifications, you can clearly see it's a DSL modem, and that is NOT FiOS compatible. I have Verizon FiOS, and I can positively state that router would not work on my service.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

This router is FIOS compatible and it might not work for you because you might have a fiber optic cable right in your house. FIOS does not mean you have to have a physical fiber optic cable leading into the house. The signal can be transferred to analog aka phone lines for the last section of the route which would be between the home and the local service office.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I don't know what planet you come from, but Verizon FiOS is specifically the service that has fiber to the home!

Let's take it right from the horse's mouth. http://www22.verizon.com/Residential/FiOSInternet/AboutFios/AboutFios.htm

I will also suggest you learn something about the topics you expound on, because you are sounding pretty uninformed right now.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is something else and this time it is from that horses hooves: 
"Don't be misled. Currently, no cable company can provide fiber-optic service all the way to the home." Verizon is a cable company and they just shot themselves in the foot.
From: http://www22.verizon.com/Residential/FiOSInternet/FiOSvsCable/FiOSvsCable.htm

Here is more:
"The Optical Network Terminal (ONT) - translates the pulses of light that carry the data over the fiber optic cable into electric signals that are recognized by your computer." This unit would have the router between it and the computer most likely using coaxial cable or RJ11 cable to connect to the router. That is why they usually mess with your phone lines to install the service. That same page also shows that they use Actiontec equipment.

From: http://www22.verizon.com/ResidentialHelp/FiOSInternet/General+Support/Getting+Started/QuestionsOne/85263.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The ONT described is in my basement, and I can assure you that the fiber does indeed connect to it directly, I watched the installation. I also kept a sample of the fiber cable after they did their magic splice with the laser glass welding machine inside the house. Verizon does indeed provide "fiber-optic service all the way to the home". Obviously, Verizon doesn't consider themselves a cable company, because they are providing what no cable company can provide.

The Actiontec equipment that you mention is a broadband router that connects to the ONT. Obviously, once the fiber connection is connected to the ONT, you have to transition to copper, unless you care to configure a whole fiber network in your home. That would be thousands of dollars, and most folks won't be that interested. 

As for "messing with your phone lines", they're normal course of action is to remove ALL the copper phone wiring and supply your phone service (if you use Verizon) from the ONT. In my case, I get phone, Internet, and TV through the fiber, and I currently have NO copper TV or phone lines coming into the house. Yes, it really does all come in over the fiber.

Give it up, you're simply wrong here. I suggest you stick to topics you know something about.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The Actiontec equipment that you mention is a broadband router that connects to the ONT. Obviously, once the fiber connection is connected to the ONT, you have to transition to copper, unless you care to configure a whole fiber network in your home.





johnwill said:


> As for "messing with your phone lines", they're normal course of action is to remove ALL the copper phone wiring and supply your phone service (if you use Verizon) from the ONT.


I have a question. Do you proof read your own posts or do you just hit the "Submit Reply" button?
You stated that all copper is removed yet copper is required to go from the ONT to the phone, router, and television. Therefore proving either the first or second statement false. The correct statement would be that the copper inbound is disconnected. This was what I stated earlier although in a more general manner.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Give me a break, you're really clutching at straws!

The original statement was that you could use the Actiontec GT701C with FiOS, that's patently false, which should be clear even to you now. Then we got off on the tangent that you claimed that the fiber doesn't run all the way to the home, and that's false too.

You said:


> The GT701C is FIOS compatable when provided by Verizon. It says so here.


Fact: The Actiontec GT701C is not compatible with Verizon FiOS.

You said:


> This router is FIOS compatible and it might not work for you because you might have a fiber optic cable right in your house. FIOS does not mean you have to have a physical fiber optic cable leading into the house. *The signal can be transferred to analog aka phone lines for the last section of the route which would be between the home and the local service office.*


Fact: Verizon FiOS runs fiber connections directly to the home or business. If there was copper to the home from the local CO, this would NOT be FiOS, and they certainly wouldn't have the bandwidth for the 500 channels of TV, the Intenet service, and the phone service.


I never claimed that the inside wiring wasn't copper, it's time to drop this, it's going nowhere.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

You could fit all of those into one or two T3 lines. If you are so sick of this you could always "Agree to Disagree".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree to disagree. :smile:


----------



## DarkenSX (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont know Why you guys mention FiOS Because I have DSL not fios I just want to put my modem in bridge mode. I dont care if its fios compatible. I cant find instuctions anywhere on how to bridge it. Again its an actiontec GT701C From Verizon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry we got off the track, I know you don't have FiOS, since you wouldn't have that modem/router if you did. 

You disappeared for two weeks, didn't think you were coming back. :smile:

Try turning off NAT, page 43 of this user manual: http://support.actiontec.com/doc_files/GT701C_Vz_DSL_Modem_User_Manual_3.20.4.3.5.0.9.2.x.pdf


----------

